# November 1st- the beginning of the end?



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

wow, I will have to research more, but does 316 Million Americans sound right? With 101 Million recieving FOOD AID. Really, 1/3 of America?
And they call it "entitlement"? 
Will be buying more dry goods and nonperishables on 10/31 when I get paid..


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Notice, the interviewer calls him Ines "his last name" a few times because he is nervous about referring to him as Niger.

I am happy to see a black man addressing this problem with a reasonable mind set.

The term "entitlement" is defanetly bothersome. I do not like the government using the term to describe social security retirement programs, and I especially do not like these food programs as entitlements, as many who are receiving them have never paid a single dollar in federal tax in there lives.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

If it really happens, it will be a trial run to guage the response for when the "entitlements' truly do stop.
Security plans must be made doncha know--


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

First it's going to be a long time before "Entitlements" truly stop. This country has been on this path for right at 50 years - LBJ and his Great Society Horse Poop. If we're not to have a total upheaval then the weening from these programs needs to be gradual. But more important than the entitlements is the regulatory crap - like the EPA who says they can classify rainfall as an environmental Pollutant - that has hindered American industry so badly for the last 50 years. Take that away from the Feds and let American Business go and you'll see the economy change drastically


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I think the DHS training was for when the debt ceiling wasn't going to be increased . Then the food stamp program and Social Security would have been stopped.

Since the ceiling has been raised and the EBT bennys are reinstated the danger is nowhere near as great.
But since FOX News is also an entertainment org as well as a News org, they have no reason to stop the fear mongering since "dirty laundry" get's viewers,which gets more advertisers that try to prey on the prepper. It's a game.

CNN is just as bad but they take the other side.

I'm sick of both,but I have regular FOX on now. It'll stay that way today since the DeToilet Lions are on @1PM.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I keep thinking back to when all the jobs were leaving America. All the taking heads said "nobody wants to work at these low paying jobs anyway". China and other countries gladly took all we wanted to give away. Yeah I know, most of these jobs only paid a little more than minimum wage. but if you are making $7.25 at a fast food $10 per hour looks pretty good. I thought it a big mistake then and still do.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

He used his first name in the ending thank you, but Niel always refers to people by their last name.

I imagine the money used over November 1 on DHS is a "hammer" program. By that I mean they are hiding some of the $800 hammers they've bought in the budget. $35 reduction, remember our media, is probably for a family of like 8. The journalist here even noted its likely a person getting $75 now getting $70 and people aren't going to riot over that one.



alterego said:


> Notice, the interviewer calls him Ines "his last name" a few times because he is nervous about referring to him as Niger.
> 
> I am happy to see a black man addressing this problem with a reasonable mind set.
> 
> The term "entitlement" is defanetly bothersome. I do not like the government using the term to describe social security retirement programs, and I especially do not like these food programs as entitlements, as many who are receiving them have never paid a single dollar in federal tax in there lives.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

The sequester is a mindless way to cut spending but it is clear the only way. There was no prioritization of spending on the way so there is no reason politicians can or will do it on the way down.

I am assuming the sequester is the cause of this reduction. I hope that cuts will be in the number of people administering these benefits. I would like to see the government stop hireling. They could move and combine jobs cutting the total payroll. I would also like to see double dipping made illegal for every level of government. No one at any level should get a retirement check and a pay check from any government agency.

I disagree with the idea that this is the beginning of the end but "the end" might mean different things. I think riot potential is an easy fix. Anyone caught participating in a riot should lose all benefits immediately. No food stamps, no subsidized housing, no government job.

Keep in mind that the greatest generation that started this mess is almost gone and my drug addicted generation has started to die off. Throughout the 50's and 60's ponzi scheme benefit program after ponzi scheme was passed. So I hope the beginning of the end is/has started.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

People who are receiving food stamps have received letters about the drop in benefits. By all accounts, they are ok with it because it is a small drop. This is a non issue.

ETA: SNAP was part of the stimulus package in 2009.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Deebo said:


> With 101 Million recieving FOOD AID. Really, 1/3 of America?


I'd like to know where they're getting those figures. Everything I've read says not quite 50 million on food stamps, so perhaps they're counting WIC participants too. Either way, if/when the rioting starts, that is a lot of angry people.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Take a minute to view this. Memphis is quickly spiraling in the same direction as Detroit. Being dependent on Government handouts creates in the receiver utter helplessness and concern for little more than their own well being. Bear in mind that this woman left little children in a home and a 3 year old perished in a fire. Her own family I might add. Note what little concern she has for anything other than her Snap vouchers and card. We created this monster folks. Reap the whirlwind.

Memphis house fire leaves 3yo dead, Aunt just wants FOOD STAMPS? |


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I really don't expect to get a warning of the Beginning of the End from part of the system, and Fox is just the part of the system that caters to those who caught on to the antithesis part of the agenda.

The real story, to me, is how the government spent a lot for more government security over cutting spending elsewhere.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

It is my understanding that we have roughly 47 million people in the US receiving food stamps or nutrition assistance. So, if you have six people in line at the grocery store, one of them has an EBT card.

I also understand ~100 million receive some form of government payments, but as I understand it, that includes active employees, retirees receiving annuity payments, veterans who receive VA or medical assistance, social security retirees or death benefit dependent payments (orphaned children), spouses who receive their deceased spouses check at a reduced percentage, unemployment benefits assistance, and welfare recipients. So if three people are standing in line, one of them is getting a US Treasury check or its equivalent under a Federal program (which includes Federal matching funds and grant program money).

The biggest problem this Country faces is its UNFUNDED LIABILITIES. These liabilities are the combined total of outstanding payments owed for all of these Federal Programs (Social Security, Medicare, and Medicaid being the loss leaders).

The number behind the UNFUNDED liabilities is staggering -- $263 Trillion...!!!!

There is no way on God's green Earth that amount of payment liability is sustainable.

The entitlement programs must be reduced or America will actually have to default (technically, it is already bankrupt - but it can print money, so it can stave off creditors as long as people still value its paper and ink as legal tender to settle all debts). The day that ends....

Bottom line is we will have to cut the unsustainable spending at some point. The only question is which generation gets screwed out of the existing benefits that generation will be taxed to support anyway.

We are all born into a taxpayer's prison. Some of us also get comfortable living in a debtor's prison too.

One day, the coming generation will refuse to be taxed at the level it will take to foot the bills.

On that day, there will be a generational split and likely other societal splits as people refuse to put on that yoke.

I just hope I am gone before that day dawns. My generation may be the last that lives better than its parents. Harsh reality....


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

You KNOW Obama didn't come up with a plan to cut entitlements. Does it strike anybody as "funny" this comes out so shortly after the Republicans suddenly agree to end the shut down? Wasn't their whole fight to get exactly THIS? I can only wonder if an agreement was struck behind closed doors because Obama stuck his foot in his mouth publicly stating he would make no concessions.

Notice the press isn't pointing fingers at who's behind the cut backs?

Deebo, THANKS for sharing this! GOOD FIND!!


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Very informative article on the subject.

'Welfare State' Doesn't Adequately Describe How Much America's Poor Control Your Wallet - Forbes


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> You KNOW Obama didn't come up with a plan to cut entitlements. Does it strike anybody as "funny" this comes out so shortly after the Republicans suddenly agree to end the shut down? Wasn't their whole fight to get exactly THIS? I can only wonder if an agreement was struck behind closed doors because Obama stuck his foot in his mouth publicly stating he would make no concessions.
> 
> Notice the press isn't pointing fingers at who's behind the cut backs?
> 
> Deebo, THANKS for sharing this! GOOD FIND!!


It's also kind of funny how now there is a growing number of Dems calling for up to a year's delay in the individual mandate, or at least a delay of some sort.

It's funny how POTUS claimed he would not negotiate during the shutdown but he wanted to eliminate some of the sequester cuts.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

THis is only a test. Repeat, this is a test of the national broadcast system..
Remember those, always interupting my cartoons.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The really sad part of it all is that the food stamp program is only one tentacle of the "assistance" octopus that is gobbling up our tax money and re-distributing it to others.

If any of us had a full list of every social program that is spending tax money on people and their "needs", . . . it'd take a back pack to carry it.

There are phone programs, lawn mowing programs, taxi service programs, house fix it programs, computers (given away) programs, housing programs, lunch programs, ad infinitim, ad nauseum.

Each one has a director, asst director, board of elders / directors / overseers, and some gov't employee administering the $$$$ to whomever they deem meets the criteria for $$$$.

By the time you add up all the employees, the buildings, the cars / trucks / busses etc they use, . . . the cost of the "assistance" is doubled, tripled, or more.

I'm all for going back to one of my favorite Reagan quotes: "The best social program of all is simply a job".

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Just my two cents a cut two food stamps combined with ACA requirement that anyone working thirty hours or more per week receive benefits(insuring workers hours cut family income reduced.) "Long hard winter" to be followed by a "Long hot summer" Patriot Act took some freedom can response to rioting and looting be given an acceptable name to take more? Social Security an entitlement? The the same people who justly criticized Obama's "You didn't build that" remark see characterizing Social Security as "Welfare" because paying debts is inconvenient. The old Chinese curse was "May you live in interesting times" Folks I think we are about to see some!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

#1 - this is not a "cut" to food stamps. It is really the expiration of a TEMPORARY increase that was part of the stimulus plan. Remember when Her Highness, Princess Peolsi, said that increasing food stamp benefits would stimulate the economy?
And yet, no doubt the State Run Media (CNN, ABC, CBS, NBC, etc) will paint this as being the fault of those eeeeeevil Republicans.

And on a related front - over the weekend the Census Bureau released data showing that for the first time means-tested government benefits recipients outnumber Americans with full time jobs. "Means-tested" means poor people, it does not include Social Security, Medicare.
So, buckle down and get to work - somewhere there is a third generation welfare rat with 6 children depending on you to work hard. So get with it.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

My wife and I were bouncing around ideas on raising minimum wage a little bit at a time like their asking for, and matching that with a cut in entitlements (food stamps, welfare, all that) as they went. Just a small change each month until the entitlements were GONE. Government could compensate the added cost to employers with some kind of "new worker tax break" program.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> My wife and I were bouncing around ideas on raising minimum wage a little bit at a time like their asking for, and matching that with a cut in entitlements (food stamps, welfare, all that) as they went. Just a small change each month until the entitlements were GONE. Government could compensate the added cost to employers with some kind of "new worker tax break" program.


Sounds like rearranging the deck chairs, doesn't it? I see the logic in your idea, though. Problem is, there are a lot of recipients who have no desire to work at all and have been trained to do nothing but procreate at your expense. These are the chaos-creators, specifically trained to cause the problems that will cause the need for government crack-down.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Denton said:


> Sounds like rearranging the deck chairs, doesn't it? I see the logic in your idea, though. Problem is, there are a lot of recipients who have no desire to work at all and have been trained to do nothing but procreate at your expense. These are the chaos-creators, specifically trained to cause the problems that will cause the need for government crack-down.


Our thought was at least people would be working and productive. The government would be paying out as much as before, but we were guessing this might be a way to stop some of the cheating and corruption going on in the system today. We could only dream...


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

You are assuming that the Govt wants to cut down the entitlements and wants people to be working and productive.
Wrong!
The Regime does Not want productive work, they want people dependant on Govt.
Obama wants to break this country, make it a Socialist domain like most of the world.

Are you not paying attention?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> My wife and I were bouncing around ideas on raising minimum wage a little bit at a time like their asking for...


What about all the people that cannot be economically employed at the current minimum wage? You and your wife believe more people should be told,"they are worth less than nothing."

What a bigoted position.


----------

